# Stella and Chewy's Recall!!!



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

All of us using Stella and Chewy's....

Stella and Chewy's 'Stop-Sale' Order and Potential Dog Food Recall


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

While the stop sale is for chicken there are also reports of rabbit causing sickness. We have been feeding Stella & Chewys thankfully the last bag is surf and turf however we are stopping this food entirely. The alert was sent out 5 hours ago and finally just 15 mins ago the company reports this on their Facebook page and has nothing on it's website - how can a company that is supposedly so completely pet friendly not respond / alert customers immediately?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Update*

From S&C Facebook page:

"Stella & Chewy’s (“S&C”) is announcing a voluntary recall of some of our dog and cat dinners and treats in the U.S. because they have the potential to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes." Check out their website for full details.


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

What a shame, what a shame. :sad:

"There were no reported pet or human illnesses associated with this recall." Lets hope it stays that way, hope the message reaches consumers early enough.


----------

